
Monty on broken MySQL promises: Oracle's going to fork it up - Cbasedlifeform
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/11/29/monty_oracle_eu_promises/
======
Cbasedlifeform
All rather depressing but just as many predicted when ORCL bought Sun. Well,
another reason to move to Postgres :) A shift to MariaDB would be easier but
not sure what the point would be.

